# cutting diet?



## zman (Sep 21, 2005)

i am looking for a cutting diet.  never really done it before.  just got done with a cycle and put on some belly fat.  which fat burners are reccomended?  is low-carb or low-fat better?  how much cardio should i do?  any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 21, 2005)

Cardio in the morning is good for fat burning. 
For your diet just slowly bring your carbs down alitle and protein up. Just make sure you eat enough calories to maintain muscle.
Use clen or an EAC stack for your fat burning.


----------



## WetWork999 (Apr 9, 2007)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> Cardio in the morning is good for fat burning.
> For your diet just slowly bring your carbs down alitle and protein up. Just make sure you eat enough calories to maintain muscle.
> Use clen or an EAC stack for your fat burning.



I have been waking up and heading to the gym and spinning for an hour and logging in 21 miles and I am totally drenched. I have been doing this for a week and am seeing my legs get cut up nicely with noticeable separation between my quad compartments. 

I do have a question, I refrain from eating anything 3 hours before I fall asleep and as such when I wake up my stomach is growling something fierce. As soon as I wake up I eat an organic banana.

Should I wait to eat the banana til I am done with my AM cardio work out to maximize my fat loss?

Thanks in advance,
~A


----------



## jacksonjack (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re:*

Hello,

Burning fat is all about using up more calories than you take in. 
If you eat more calories than your body uses throughout the day, these additional calories will be stored as body fat. 
To prevent a build up of body fat you need to either reduce your calorie intake or increase your daily activity levels - doing both will have the best effect on reducing body fat. 
I recommend  Super Fat Burners that helps you.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 16, 2007)

zman said:
			
		

> i am looking for a cutting diet.  never really done it before.  just got done with a cycle and put on some belly fat.  which fat burners are reccomended?  is low-carb or low-fat better?  how much cardio should i do?  any help would be greatly appreciated.





ffirst easy way to begin diet is too cut out all junk food,,,sodas,,,chips,,,,cakes,,, high sugar items. low carb makes me too tired so moderate carb,,,high protein,,,moderate good fats...works for me.


----------



## kaju (Mar 17, 2008)

I developed for myself what I call the caveman diet. It is very simple. If a caveman would not know what it is dont eat it. Of course I cheated on my own diet. I have to have my cofee. A cave man would not know what cofee is but That is one exception I gave myself. But if you do the ACE stack fat burner you will not need cofee. It worked for me and it still works for me at 45 years old. I dont run out of energy  or put me in a bad mood the way  a low carb diet did. be carefull too many potatoes or corn can hurt your progress. keep it mixed up. put as much color on your plate and you will do fine. when I say color- (example) green for  broccoli yellow for corn red for beets ect. good luck


----------



## wacobeshears (May 10, 2008)

mainly stick to the basics, whole wheat grains as carbs, and clean protein like egg whites, chicken breast, fish and so forth.  Avoid fruits with the exception of grapefruit which has fat burning properties, and green beans, spinach and such as veggies, avoid carrots as they are high in sugar as fruit.  Eat as much salad and pickles as you want, these foods are so low in caloric value that it actually causes your body to burn more calories to digest it than that of the food itself.  Of course avoid fried foods, soda's, and sugars.   That should get you started in the right direction.


----------



## shane90 (Aug 13, 2009)

Eat more vegetables.

As we all know that vegetables are very good for us because it contain calcium and iron, which gives strength to your body. These are calciferous vegetables such as broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, and Brussels sprouts lower estrogen levels in the body and increase the testosterone in your body.


----------



## jackeymartin (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi,

I see the frustration in those of you who are desperately looking for a quality fat burner to help make your weight loss journey a little easier... and can't find one. And yet, so far I have stayed away from making emphatic recommendations for sports nutrition-free fat burner.


----------

